# Summer Tyres



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

So my new alloys have arrived for my car and it means that I can now run a summer and winter set of tyres.

So what is a good tyre for the summer months? They need to be 235/40/19 94/97 Y rating.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

spyk3d said:


> So my new alloys have arrived for my car and it means that I can now run a summer and winter set of tyres.
> 
> So what is a good tyre for the summer months? They need to be 235/40/19 94/97 Y rating.


My preferred choice is Michelin - but I tend to run year round and they've been excellent for me...

Recently popped a set of Cros Climate on wife's motor and they've been great.

Obviously depends on motor they're going on and what you want from them / how you drive and what you're looking for - nice and soft / super sticky, but not really got a life span ???


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Michelin Pilot 4s appear to be the tyre of choice at the moment. Make sure they are 4s and not just 4. 

Goodyear have just started doing a Supersport. The range isn't full yet for a big choice on size.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've just put ps4s on my vrs, great tyres in my opinion 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> My preferred choice is Michelin - but I tend to run year round and they've been excellent for me...
> 
> Recently popped a set of Cros Climate on wife's motor and they've been great.
> 
> Obviously depends on motor they're going on and what you want from them / how you drive and what you're looking for - nice and soft / super sticky, but not really got a life span ???


They will go on a B7 Passat. I do roughly a minimum of 1600 miles a month for work and 20% of that is B roads so will need something with decent grip.

The idea is that the other alloys currently on the car will get winter/ all year round tyres for the harsher weather months and I won't worry about them getting eaten by the road salt as such.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

spyk3d said:


> They will go on a B7 Passat. I do roughly a minimum of 1600 miles a month for work and 20% of that is B roads so will need something with decent grip.
> 
> The idea is that the other alloys currently on the car will get winter/ all year round tyres for the harsher weather months and I won't worry about them getting eaten by the road salt as such.


On an older A4 Sport I had, used Michelin Pilot Sport (can't remember which number) and they were fantastic, really gripped well, a constant feeling, excellent grip both wet and dry and good milage from them.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Michelin ps4 or Hankook Ventus S1 Evo 3 if ur on a budget


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Hankook are very nice, quiet, long lasting tyres. I’ve had three sets now with no complaints.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got Yoko Advan Sports on my S8.... happy with the grip and life from them..

:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got Michelin Pilot Sport on the Porsche (bought to replace all 4 worn Bridgestones)
They're a good tyre, feel is good, and have been used all year round.

And Hankook Ventus Prime3 on the Clio200 (which were on when I bought it)

The Hankooks are a great tyre, offer good grip all round on the Clio and wear seems great.
I've done over 10k miles on them and they still look like new tyres.
Loads of tread left, probably 5/6mm or so.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My GT86 still has the original Michelin Primacy HP tyres on. At 23k miles there is still plenty of tread on, despite my best efforts at erm not sliding it about all the time :wave:
They have been absolutely fine, and I'm unsure as to why most people say they aren't suitable. Then they're probably ham-fisted.

In 6.5k miles since I bought it I've only had it do something "unplanned" once. On a soaking wet day when it fell out with a drain cover going around a roundabout. Other than that they perform fine. Even in the snow we had earlier in the year.

I am looking at replacing them shortly though as being 6 years old the sidewalls are starting to perish slightly. After reading a few comments from fellow GT86 owners I think I'm going to try Avon ZV7.

As much as I'd like to plump for top end tyres, I don't live my life through my credit card.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've Goodyear Eagle F1 on my 3 series. Fantastic tyre. Currently on 43k on the original tyres (I do swap to winter tyres for 4 months of the year though) 

I put Michelin Primacy 4 on my wife's a class, and they're genuinely excellent too.

I've Kumho Ecsta on the front of my wee focus, and Yokohama Blue Earth on the back. Didnt go premium for it as the tyres would cost more than the car is worth lol. So far, they've been fantastic in nothe the wet and the dry. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Premium - Michelin Pilot Sport 4 /4s
Inter's - Nexen N-fera, Accelera Phi
Budget - Roadstone


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I've had several Kumho Ecstas on cars before, they were very well priced and worked fine.

Went through two sets of Toyo Proxes on the Scoob, gripped fantastic wet or dry and I wasn't hanging around either although some people complain about tyre life with Toyos as they are sticky.

Nothing wrong with Nexen N-fera for every day use. Maybe slightly more road noise than other brands though seem to be wearing well.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cookies said:


> I've Goodyear Eagle F1 on my 3 series. Fantastic tyre. Currently on 43k on the original tyres
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Run flat ?

I'm trying to decide what to do when mine are due to be replaced later this year, the Goodyear run flats seem to be very well priced and get more positive than negative reviews (long time since I had Goodyear tyres) - and significantly under the cost of Michelin run flats...

Or do I swap to non run flat ???

Apologies to the OP for taking slightly off topic :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Run flat ?
> 
> I'm trying to decide what to do when mine are due to be replaced later this year, the Goodyear run flats seem to be very well priced and get more positive than negative reviews (long time since I had Goodyear tyres) - and significantly under the cost of Michelin run flats...
> 
> ...


Yep - Eagle F1 asymmetric 2 star rated runflats. They're actually a great tyre. I've read on Bimmerpost that switching to non runflats improves the ride quite a bit, although my car is xdrive, so has slightly softer suspension. I'd happily buy them again. And they take tyre dressing very well lol.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cookies said:


> Yep - Eagle F1 asymmetric 2 star rated runflats. They're actually a great tyre. I've read on Bimmerpost that switching to non runflats improves the ride quite a bit, although my car is xdrive, so has slightly softer suspension. I'd happily buy them again. And they take tyre dressing very well lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fantastic, cheers mate.

I'll keep an eye open to see if any offers on them in next few months :thumb:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dunlop Sport Maxx RT2 for best of price / wear / performance


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for everyone who has added their thoughts to far.

Andyblue - No issues on the thread hijack, was an interesting point and not one I had thought about. 

I've had the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3's on the current alloys and would say they have lasted roughly 30k miles and now down to 3mm. As good a reason as any to think about switching them to winter tyres and getting something stickier on the new summer ones. Definitely thinking about getting some part worn ones now after following wrxmania's threads.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

what is the difference between Michelin Pilot Sport 4 and 4s? Which is best in terms of grip and wear / tear?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

spyk3d said:


> Thanks for everyone who has added their thoughts to far.
> 
> Andyblue - No issues on the thread hijack, was an interesting point and not one I had thought about.
> 
> I've had the Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 3's on the current alloys and would say they have lasted roughly 30k miles and now down to 3mm. As good a reason as any to think about switching them to winter tyres and getting something stickier on the new summer ones. Definitely thinking about getting some part worn ones now after following wrxmania's threads.


Eagle F1 Assymetric are woeful in cold temps - wet grip really drops off when you get into the colder months, and night time temps are in single digits. You'd be better using them up as summer tyres, and putting winters on the second set of rims


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

mawallace said:


> what is the difference between Michelin Pilot Sport 4 and 4s? Which is best in terms of grip and wear / tear?


You can't get the 4s in anything under 19's I didn't think.

A review suggests the 4s is marginally better on track, but the 4 is still a great tyre, not much in them front what I could tell when I researched.

I have 18's and didn't realise I couldn't get the 4s, but interesting reading. I have the 4 on my golf r, £155 for two fitted, pretty happy with them.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

percymon said:


> Eagle F1 Assymetric are woeful in cold temps - wet grip really drops off when you get into the colder months, and night time temps are in single digits. You'd be better using them up as summer tyres, and putting winters on the second set of rims


Good thing they are down to 3mm then. Another couple of months should see them done. In the meantime I will look for some decent winter tyres to replace them and some stickier rubber for the 19's for the summer months.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Eagle F1 lasting 30k miles?!?!?

F******king hell.... :lol:

I had a set on my old RS6 and they lasted less than 2k..

Worst tyres ever... can’t deal with power in the dry, and suicidal in the wet...

only slightly better than Tombstones... sorry... Bridgestone...

But if you have to have that groove.... 

:thumb:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really interesting reading all the varying opinions of tyres on these sort of posts. I had Michelin Pilot Sports on my Abarth before and although far better than the P Zeros I had previously, the Eagle F1 Asymmetrics were another improvement, especially in the wet although they did feel a little more floaty and offered less feedback due to the softer sidewall.

With my A45, that came with Michelin Cup Sports and although superb in the dry, in the wet they were death traps. Replaced them recently with the totally new to the market, Goodyear Supersports and they are on another level. Dry grip is on par with the cup sports but the wet grip is epic, feel so planted and don't aquaplane at the first sight of water.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Eagle F1 lasting 30k miles?!?!?
> 
> F******king hell.... :lol:
> 
> ...


Haha all motorway driving on a 2.0l Passat, I wish I had an RS6 to kill tyres that quickly.

I'll be replacing them it seems with either Toyo Proxes or Vredestein Ultrac's.

Anyone ever used the Vredesteins?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Brian1612 said:


> Replaced them recently with the totally new to the market, Goodyear Supersports and they are on another level. Dry grip is on par with the cup sports but the wet grip is epic, feel so planted and don't aquaplane at the first sight of water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Seen these advertised the other day.

https://news.goodyear.eu/public-deb...-at-the-geneva-international-motor-show-2019/

There's also a Goodyear Asymmetric 5 out too.

https://www.oponeo.co.uk/tyre/goodyear-eagle-f1-asymmetric-5

I Run Michelin PS4 and they are great in wet and dry. Not great in colder temps. Have had other summer tyres that perform better in the cold/damp. I have Goodyear winters for that though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

spyk3d said:


> Haha all motorway driving on a 2.0l Passat, I wish I had an RS6 to kill tyres that quickly.
> 
> I'll be replacing them it seems with either Toyo Proxes or Vredestein Ultrac's.
> 
> Anyone ever used the Vredesteins?


I had Vred's on my Abarth, good tyre... although not quite as grippy as the proxes..

:thumb:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

mawallace said:


> what is the difference between Michelin Pilot Sport 4 and 4s? Which is best in terms of grip and wear / tear?


I had both versions on my last car (Mazda 6 225/45/19) the 4S is marketed as more hard core track version and is fitted to the top performance derivatives where the 4 is slightly more towards the luxury lines (God knows why I got them apart from Arval having a 100% Michelin policy)

Great tyre huge grip levels confidence in the wet and lasted around 21K miles on front and the rears had 5.1mm left so would have gone another 30K on top plus,,,


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

I just bought helo wheels with Michelin Pilot Sport 4 last month. The dry traction of these tyres is quite impressive. There's a bit of road noise. Too early to say about wear. Time will tell.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

https://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/2019-Tyre-Reviews-UHP-Summer-Tyre-Test.htm

Pretty much sums up my thoughts on the Goodyear tyre. On par with competition in the dry but miles ahead when it comes to wet grip. Interesting to see how well the Vredestein's done and given they are available for only £95 per tyre... Future tyres sorted!


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I got a fantastic deal on tyres from Costco last week. Paid £146 a corner for a set of 4 Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S's in 235/40/19 - fitted. The cheapest I found anywhere else in the same size was £194.99 a corner! Not actually needing new tyres just yet but it seemed silly to miss out on such a good deal. I've got up to a year to have them fitted, but I'm so tempted to have them put on now


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Thats a great deal Clarkey.

Brian,

Thats an interesting one. Might try out the Vredesteins then as I was going to go for the Proxes Sports.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Clarkey-88 said:


> I got a fantastic deal on tyres from Costco last week. Paid £146 a corner for a set of 4 Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S's in 235/40/19 - fitted. The cheapest I found anywhere else in the same size was £194.99 a corner! Not actually needing new tyres just yet but it seemed silly to miss out on such a good deal. I've got up to a year to have them fitted, but I'm so tempted to have them put on now


Costco have always been great for Michelins - used them a few times, and Costco do take a lot of care with the rims. Only downside is that it's taken an absolute age to do the fitting - last time was well over almost 1.5 hours in the tyre bay for 4 tyres


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> https://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/2019-Tyre-Reviews-UHP-Summer-Tyre-Test.htm
> 
> Pretty much sums up my thoughts on the Goodyear tyre. On par with competition in the dry but miles ahead when it comes to wet grip. Interesting to see how well the Vredestein's done and given they are available for only £95 per tyre... Future tyres sorted!


The Goodyear came 4th for wet braking and 5th for aquaplaning.

Surely in the real world that's more vital than handling in the wet?

The noise levels are also the worst. Normally the performance Goodyear tyres are softer and quieter. That's something that is also important on a road tyre.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

percymon said:


> Costco have always been great for Michelins - used them a few times, and Costco do take a lot of care with the rims. Only downside is that it's taken an absolute age to do the fitting - last time was well over almost 1.5 hours in the tyre bay for 4 tyres


Yeah they do take a long time fitting, but I'm happy with that knowing that the car is in good hands. Much better than rushing and taking no care at all. We always drop the car off, have a wonder round and get what we need and then go and get some food from the cafe to kill a bit of tme.

I always find them cheaper than anywhere else. Last year I bought a set of Michelin Pilot Sport 4's for my old car in 225/40/18 and paid from memory I paid £87 a corner with the same deal they're running now. Cheapest I could get them from anywhere else was £105+.

Just checked Camskill and Costco's fitted price before the deal is cheaper than what Camskill can deliver them to you for. Then you have to pay someone to fit them.


----------



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

Couldn't help but laugh at _"The Accelera PHI was extremely low grip in all scenarios. Do not fit this tyre. Not Recommended"_ :lol:

I went with Michelin PS4S a couple of months ago, a noticeable improvement on the stock American Pirelli Pzeros which were shocking on the English roads - unless it was dry and warm. The PS4S really do well in the wet & the dry.

F1 Autocentres fit mine, got a full set for £750 after the Michelin £100 cashback offer that crops up a couple of times a year, which is about as good as it gets (275/40/19 & 255/40/19). Have to say the fitting experience wasn't great, I'm sure my wheels were not handled with the best of care  car was filthy when the tires were fitted so I couldn't exactly point out any damage - not that I inspected at the time, only once I got them clean did I notice a few very minor scuffs and scratches.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kerr said:


> The Goodyear came 4th for wet braking and 5th for aquaplaning.
> 
> Surely in the real world that's more vital than handling in the wet?
> 
> The noise levels are also the worst. Normally the performance Goodyear tyres are softer and quieter. That's something that is also important on a road tyre.


I tend to drive more on windy roads, even more so when I start my new job so wet handling is by far the most important, not just in my situation but in general imo. The wet braking and aquaplaning differences are so minute it's practically irrelevant but the different in wet handling is huge. How Goodyear have managed that I don't quite know!

In the wet they blow the Michelin Pilot Cup 2s out the water on the A45. They were out right death traps in any sort of mildy wet conditions and that's on an AWD car. Can't imagine what they'd be like on a FWD or RWD car!

Marketed as road legal track tyres... should be used exclusively on the track imo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> I tend to drive more on windy roads, even more so when I start my new job so wet handling is by far the most important, not just in my situation but in general imo. The wet braking and aquaplaning differences are so minute it's practically irrelevant but the different in wet handling is huge. How Goodyear have managed that I don't quite know!
> 
> In the wet they blow the Michelin Pilot Cup 2s out the water on the A45. They were out right death traps in any sort of mildy wet conditions and that's on an AWD car. Can't imagine what they'd be like on a FWD or RWD car!
> 
> ...


The Cup2 has far more tread than the Toyo or Nankang semi slick offering. They shouldn't be road legal in the UK. They must be dangerous in the wet.

You can extract anything you want from a tyre test. Personally I don't drive at full speed in the rain so lap times on the limit don't mean much.

The other thing to consider is not all tyres perform the same on difference cars. You could run the same test on another car and end up with different results.

The top tyres in this test are all highly rated tyres. When it comes to changing I'd buy any of them. It'll all come down to price at the time. One thing for sure is I'd never go budget. Like this test shows there is too much of a difference.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Kerr said:


> The top tyres in this test are all highly rated tyres. When it comes to changing I'd buy any of them. It'll all come down to price at the time. One thing for sure is I'd never go budget. Like this test shows there is too much of a difference.


I can't bring myself to fit a budget tyre either. I bought a Mondeo to use as a daily run about a few years back that had budgets all around and I couldn't wait to get rid of them.

Michelin have always been my preference. I even had a pair of Michelin Pilot Sports on my 50cc moped when I was 16 lol. Over the years I've tried other brands (Continental, Pirelli, Bridgestone) I always found them to be inferior (mostly due to wear). Obviously tyre technology moves and all of those tyres have been replaced now, but I know that if I bought a tyre from a different manufacture I would always be questioning myself if I'd get more from the Michelin (seems silly right lol)

My favorite so far has been the Michelin Pilot Super Sport. I'll be trying out the Pilot Sport 4 S's when I have them fitted, they'll be on a different car though :car:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

£240 for a tyre?

Yer havin a giraffe!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mikesphotaes said:


> £240 for a tyre?
> 
> Yer havin a giraffe!


That's what happens if you want 19" low profiles.

That said a quick search shows the 265/30x19 tyres can be had for £160 for Continental and MPS 4s. They would be the more expensive of the sizes used.

If you've got a good car and interested in driving it's not a big bill considering what they do.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Kerr said:


> The Cup2 has far more tread than the Toyo or Nankang semi slick offering. They shouldn't be road legal in the UK. They must be dangerous in the wet.
> 
> You can extract anything you want from a tyre test. Personally I don't drive at full speed in the rain so lap times on the limit don't mean much.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more mate. The Vdresteins look really impressive and think I may opt for them as my next tyre at £95 a pop compared to £130-140 a tyre!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Thread bump. 

I replaced the tyres on the RCZ R last week and opted for the Michelin Pilot 4s. I've previously had Continental SC5 and the Goodyear AS2 on the car. Both quality high performance tyres. 

The 4s is on a completely different level. I'm honestly surprised how it's transformed the car and the grip levels pulling out of low speed corners. 

Highly recommended.


----------

